# Mantis Tattoo



## Jolt (Oct 22, 2005)

I am going to be getting a tattoo of a mantis some time in the near future. I just cant seem to find the right picture for the tattoo. It would be greatly appreciated if you guys could post a few cool pics of your mantids.....or link me to a site with a good collection of mantis pictures. Pics that you think might look good as a tattoos.

thanks


----------



## DMJ (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow u love mantis..... :lol:


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 22, 2005)

this isnt a tattoo already, i think it was just on the front cover of something


----------



## Andrew (Oct 22, 2005)

I dont think any mantid pictures would be worth getting a permanant tatoo of...just my opinion..

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 22, 2005)

i think tattoos of unusual animals usually look great!

my favourites are tattoos of cephalopods, like this - http://www.tonmo.com/gallery/displayimage....bum=8&amp;pos=2


----------



## hortus (Oct 22, 2005)

i do tattoos but i havent had this come up

i think i might be able to come up with something

i think a solid black siloette of a mantis or at least the upper half would be sweet


----------



## Jolt (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah, a solid black siloette would look cool. I dont know what position I would want the arms in though.......Resting, striking, Defensive position, etc... Its hard to think of something without being able to see some designs. Theres not that many mantis tattoo designs out there....or at least I cant seem to find many on the internet.


----------



## Ian (Oct 23, 2005)

http://loungenet.org/photography/macro/thu...macrothumb2.jpg

http://www.zhippo.com/DarksideTattooHosted...ery/ACF1D4B.jpg

http://www.tattooyou.com.au/galleries/koodge/pix/mantis.jpg

http://www.rougeau.com/tattoo_jpgs/mantis1.jpg

Theres a few I found...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jolt (Oct 23, 2005)

The last one is pretty cool.

I'm thinking maybe something like this

http://www.bmezine.com/scar/A50720/high/bmegl101858.jpg

This picture is actually not a tattoo......think that picture, but in black tattoo form


----------



## infinity (Oct 23, 2005)

as big as that?! and red, wow, that looks like it's burned into his arm! lol but yeah, I like that one

hey ian, why don't you get a tattoo like that?!


----------



## Samzo (Oct 23, 2005)

hes a pu...ahem lol jk


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 23, 2005)

i'd search for an amazingly artistic tattooist, i know of one in leeds, but that's over here :? . if you get something big that's gonna be showing itself off often then it's worth spending a bit and searching and not rushing into it cos it'll be for life


----------



## Ian (Oct 24, 2005)

I could well do, think id pass for 18 :?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 24, 2005)

i think its 16 + guardian apparently (friend wants one)


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah that's what I thought. similar age to piercings or something isn't it?

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 24, 2005)

think so yeah


----------



## Ian (Oct 24, 2005)

yeah, but there is a snag, my parents wouldn't want me to have one, so I could hardly go with them... :roll:

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 24, 2005)

Good to be 16  

Although I don't think I'll get a tattoo or piercing any time soon. I can stand needles. I'm happy enough to do fairly big jumps on a snowboard etc but can't stand being any where near needles used for goin under your skin.

Dunno why, it's kinda strange.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Jolt (Oct 25, 2005)

I found a pretty nice looking potential tattoo






Heres a nice looking wasp too


----------



## Ian (Oct 25, 2005)

wow...they are class...


----------



## Slan (Feb 5, 2007)

Not done... will be colored in bright green.


----------

